# Hump Chin



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey guys this is not a Piranha species but rather a cousin though that shoals with my Piranha. I have showed a pic before of this in the disease forum but heres a better pic that I though i would show you. What is your take on this guys. I am still debaiting


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn that is a big chin!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

god only knows what that is. omg that fish is awsome tho. where did u get him and how much did you pay for him, if you dont mind me asking...


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

marco said:


> god only knows what that is. omg that fish is awsome tho. where did u get him and how much did you pay for him, if you dont mind me asking...


 I got it at my Local LFS a few years ago. It was really cheap ... only a couple of bucks or so...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha. nice


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

what species is that?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice!!! I wonder.. how does this little guy step up when feeding time comes. And hows his temperment??


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

a few years ago? ryan that must be the tetra!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

It is a tetra... just has become awfully deformed and very aggresive...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

weird thing is that his deformities make him look cool. Nice pick-up


----------

